# Crossbreed belt



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm thinking I maybe should've gotten another inch. Since it's so stiff, I'm losing about an inch. I'm wearing it as a normal belt for a while to loosen it up and break it in since it sort of wears like a hula hoop. The notch I'm wearing it at is without my iwb holster is the same length as my old regular belt with my iwb. Please tell me this thing will break in some...


----------

